# woven lable machine



## acao (May 3, 2007)

Is there a machine that you can buy that makes woven lables if so what are they called? it it possible to get blank white and black lables and embroid your logo on it? thanks.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, but it would cost you tens of thousands of dollars.

Most here outsource, and you can get lots of info following the label tag in Popular Search Tags.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

...and the machine is really BIG.


----------



## acao (May 3, 2007)

thanks fellas, outsource it is.


----------

